

Openredis - A Redis Hosting Service - jedschmidt
http://www1.openredis.com/

======
jedschmidt
for those curious about how this compares:

    
    
        [RedisToGo]
    
        Memory    $  $/MB
        -----------------
        5 MB      0  0.00 <= cheapest
        20 MB     5  0.25 
        100 MB   25  0.25 
        500 MB  110  0.22 
        2 GB    300  0.15 
    
        [openredis]
    
        Memory    $  $/MB
        -----------------
        50 MB     8  0.16 
        200 MB   25  0.13 
        500 MB   45  0.09 
        1 GB     85  0.09 <= best value

